# NWDSdazs Black 225 coupe



## NWDSdaz

After deciding my old TT was to rough around the edges to be the car I wanted to build I decided to cut my loses and buy a better example.After a few weeks browsing online a familiar looking car turned up on gumtree and after a quick phone call my suspicions were confirmed and it was a really tidy example id seen just 5 minutes drive from my house!
After a lengthy chat and a viewing I now own this 2003 Quattro 225 coupe.bought off a guy who had owned it from brand new,74k,fsh,recent cam belt and pump,miltek cat bak,every receipt for any work done,even the original bill of sale and the handover checklist  
Here's a couple of pics


















Even has TT on the plate which I thought was private but turns out it's the original plate I think as it matches the reg on the handover checklist









After 4 days ownership I decided to star swapping bits from my old one over.
I started by giving the bay a clean,then fitted my Ramair filter,heat shield,Badger5 3" TIP,forge recirc and one of my upper boost hoses.
Here's a before and after










Then today I took a drive up to Bradford to collect a set of these










Really hard to photograph the colour but they are genuine Rotiform BLQs in limited edition bronze(only 50 sets made) 19x8.5 et 35. They won't be fitted for a while yet tho while I save up for tyres and spacers
I've also ordered some pressed plates,bought a rear light symmetry patch of here.

Plans are to swap my suspension,tie bars,boost gauge and stereo over first.

Then in the future
3" downpipe and decat
Leon cupra r splitter and bembos
Rear seat delete 
And a remap for now

All comments welcome
Daz


----------



## Shinigami

Excellent job Daz and beautiful example in the best colour [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Sit

That looks a cracking example and it's always a bonus when it's on the doorstep! Look forward to seeing it develop, how low you going on those rims??

Si


----------



## NWDSdaz

Thanks shinigami

And I'm not sure yet si!i have coil overs so it's it's going to be trail and error to get a good compromise between practicality and looks


----------



## Skid Mark

Nice.... Black was my first choice of colour


----------



## smithtt

Beautiful example.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Yesterday I started swapping some more bits over from my old TT.
I started by fitting my boost gauge and Alpine headunit



This also confirmed that the car must of been mapped as it's boosting about 21psi. I had my suspicions as it seemed to pull a lot better than my old one

Then fitted my other upper boost hose and one of cookbots countersunk bolt kits.Then I trimmed my TIP so it's a better fit



After that I fitted a rear light symmetry patch and some embossed plates



I will be debadging the rear but I decided to leave that until I've swapped my coilovers and tie bars over and got my wheels fitted as it's more suited to that look.

I then removed a few of the warning stickers as I think these clutter up the smooth lines of a TT








[/url]








[/url]

I also had a quick trail fit of one of the wheels to see the colour against the black and I really like it

URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/daz16v/media/86B81160-1A82-4687-940D-251E5A2A4EF4_zpskm0g7jg0.jpg.html]







[/URL]

URL=http://s696.photobucket.com/user/daz16v/media/E39E821D-C642-4938-9C63-DBBD15291884_zpssophqdol.jpg.html]







[/URL]

I will be painting my calipers red when swapping my suspension over until I can afford a set of Leon Cupra R bembos.
All comments welcome


----------



## Skid Mark

Does the flap close with the front on the head unit?

I've got the same (or very similar) head unit waiting to be fitted, someone's asked in another thread if the flap closes?


----------



## NWDSdaz

So over the last week or so I've finally pulled my finger out and sorted out my suspension and wheels.
Here's a list of what's happened

FK high sport coilovers
Seat Leon cupra r top mounts
Upper and lower adjustable tie bars
Shortened drop links
4 wheel alignment at demon tweeks
Rotiform Blq's 19x8.5 et35 with 20mm hub centric spacers all round so a final offset of et15
2x Dunlop and 2x continental 225/35r19 tyres

Really happy with how it's sitting now and there is now rubbing at all 

Here's a couple of quick pics for now.will get some better ones Tomoz




























All comments welcome


----------



## NWDSdaz

Skid Mark said:


> Does the flap close with the front on the head unit?
> 
> I've got the same (or very similar) head unit waiting to be fitted, someone's asked in another thread if the flap closes?


Just noticed this,yes the flap does close but you have to trim the fascias so tht the headunit sits abit further in tht it's supposed to but once fitted u can't tell


----------



## mike225

NWDSdaz said:


> So over the last week or so I've finally pulled my finger out and sorted out my suspension and wheels.
> Here's a list of what's happened
> 
> FK high sport coilovers
> Seat Leon cupra r top mounts
> Upper and lower adjustable tie bars
> Shortened drop links
> 4 wheel alignment at demon tweeks
> Rotiform Blq's 19x8.5 et35 with 20mm hub centric spacers all round so a final offset of et15
> 2x Dunlop and 2x continental 225/35r19 tyres
> 
> Really happy with how it's sitting now and there is now rubbing at all
> 
> Here's a couple of quick pics for now.will get some better ones Tomoz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All comments welcome


You by far picked the best colour fella, shes looking sweet, and I've been contemplating weather to have my wheels sprayed that same colour as yours, cant quit tell of its gold or bronze. Either way shes looking proper nice mate. Nice one.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Thanks,I was a bit unsure at first but now they're fitted I'm glad I got them! there defo bronze,but the colour changes a lot dependant on the light!


----------



## Skid Mark

NWDSdaz said:


> Skid Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the flap close with the front on the head unit?
> 
> I've got the same (or very similar) head unit waiting to be fitted, someone's asked in another thread if the flap closes?
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed this,yes the flap does close but you have to trim the fascias so tht the headunit sits abit further in tht it's supposed to but once fitted u can't tell
Click to expand...

Cheers had a go at it yesterday but could only get quiet distorted sound out of it, wired summat up wrong :?

Car looks great btw


----------



## mullum

Who had stock of the Highsports ?


----------



## NWDSdaz

I've had them ages but I got thm from a company in Ireland called lowerks.only a small company I think but great service. Everywhere else said thy couldn't get them,thy managed to get them and ship them to me in a week


----------



## conlechi

Clean and tidy car fella  wheels not my cup of tea but IMOP would look good in black 8) but its your car  headlights would look good with clear corners and black inserts


----------



## NWDSdaz

Cheers,thy will be staying this colour for this year at least  to be honest it looks miles better in the flesh aswel, they change colour depending on the light,really hard to photograph! Will defo be going for clear corners at some point, saving for abit of paintwork next tho


----------



## NWDSdaz

Haven't updated this for a while! Since my last update I've rolled the front arches and lowered the front about another 12mm to get rid of the reverse rake,road tripped to early edition,bought a cupra r splitter to fit this sat, and some service parts for in the next few weeks! Il get some pics up sat when I've had chance to clean her and get the splitter fitted 8)


----------



## NWDSdaz

Finally got a few minutes spare to update this

First of all my miltek exhaust cracked around where one of the tailpipes meets the back box,so had tht welded and as the system hung quite low I replaced all the mounts with brand new genuine items.










I've also fitted a Probolt fuel tank bolt kit in black










Then I got round to fitting a Leon Cupra R splitter! I had been trying to find something abit different for a while but couldn't find anything I liked so went with the masses lol Thyre popular for a reason tho 










And finally I wasn't happy with the fitment on the front as I felt it sat slightly higher than the rear,so I borrowed this off a friend










And heat gun from work and set about rolling my arches! Managed to gain quite a lot of clearance and lower the front about another 15mm and now I'm really happy with it!

Here's a few pics of how she stands now





































I really need to invest in a decent camera but that means less money for mods haha
Thanks for reading
All comments welcome


----------



## Ian_W

Looks really cool  I need to source an arch roller I think


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... looking good feller- sitting nicely too ...
... I know what you mean about the LCR front splitter- I'd love to find something a bit different, but like you said- they're popular for a reason ... :wink:

... Keep up the good work and keep going with the updates ...

Steve


----------



## NWDSdaz

Ian_W said:


> Looks really cool  I need to source an arch roller I think


Cheers Ian, and you definatly won't regret it 8)



The Blue Bandit said:


> ... looking good feller- sitting nicely too ...
> ... I know what you mean about the LCR front splitter- I'd love to find something a bit different, but like you said- they're popular for a reason ... :wink:
> 
> ... Keep up the good work and keep going with the updates ...
> 
> Steve


Thanks ,love the bandit aswel 

I treated her to a service the other day which included
Some genuine oil










Some NGK iridium plugs










K&N high flow oil filter










And an ECS Magnetic sump plug










I also had a new pollen filter,but after inspecting the one in it it was like new so il save that for next time.

Then a couple of days later this happened
SEVEEEERRRN!!










Went to unphased an found this on vagNstance page on Facebook










Then a couple of weeks later we had a trip down to deva dubs,my mate tagged me in this picture online today,thanks to someone at staffs vw 










And finally I had some paint correction done last weekend,really pleased with the outcome (even if the front end is stone chipped to death lol )


----------



## peter139

nice car except that exhaust


----------



## NWDSdaz

Believe me I've tryed to get it in and up abit further!its had all new genuine mounts?and is adjusted as high as possible on the back box.if it went any higher it would just be fixed against the body :evil:


----------



## RSSTT

Big big fan of the wheels. The gold/bronze and black looks spot on, and the ride height suits it well. 8)

How awkward is it to fit the Leon Splitter? it's one job that I want to get done quite soon.

Also, where did you order your pressed plate from? I have one made by "ThePlateMan" a few years ago but I know that he sold his business and not sure where to go now.


----------



## scotthamilton

Looks spot on, the coloured wheels really suit the black TT. Hard look to pull off without looking cheap but you've done it perfectly.


----------



## peter139

I should cut the exhaust tips and reweld it.


----------



## NWDSdaz

RSSTT said:


> Big big fan of the wheels. The gold/bronze and black looks spot on, and the ride height suits it well. 8)
> 
> How awkward is it to fit the Leon Splitter? it's one job that I want to get done quite soon.
> 
> Also, where did you order your pressed plate from? I have one made by "ThePlateMan" a few years ago but I know that he sold his business and not sure where to go now.


Cheers, splitter was pretty easy to be honest!sandded the tabs for it to clip into a cupra bumper off,drilled holes in them,then screwed it directly to the bumper. Then trimmed it flush with the wheel arch.
I got the plates off eBay,can't remember the sellers name to be honest :?



scotthamilton said:


> Looks spot on, the coloured wheels really suit the black TT. Hard look to pull off without looking cheap but you've done it perfectly.


Thanks  glad others seem to be liking it as much as I do



peter139 said:


> I should cut the exhaust tips and reweld it.


Haha that's looking like the only option other than buying a new one lol

Will be at cumbria vag on Sunday.Any other members going?


----------



## NWDSdaz

Well since my last update I've been slowly working on tidying up the bay a little

I've painted my charge pipe, heat shield, throttle body and inlet manifold satin black, fitted old guys polished manifold cover and oiling, and a new expansion tank.

Before










After










Also went to dub fiction on the weekend,great little show!
Found this picture of me rolling in (my plate was hanging off wen we stopped at the services so I had to pull if off and stick it in my window  )










Will be on the fifty5 union stand at fitted on the weekend if anyone's going


----------



## Skid Mark

Lovely car, saw it at un phased


----------



## NWDSdaz

Cheers for the pic skid mark

Here's a couple more I found from the weekend



















And one of the bay seeing as we've started a new page


----------



## butlerlm

Really tidy engine bay, Top job.


----------



## Jonny1337

Very nice, keep up the good work.

About the exhaust, I had a Miltek put on last saturday (Cat back while I wait for the sports cat) Demon Tweeks had to make a section of tubing to get the exhaust to sit right because the Cat back system looks like it wants to fit to the sports cat and didn't fit the original cat.

JUst thought that might be why the tips seem to be that far back.


----------



## FRAX

Like your car mate, she is looking good


----------



## NWDSdaz

butlerlm said:


> Really tidy engine bay, Top job.


 Cheers 8)



Jonny1337 said:


> Very nice, keep up the good work.
> 
> About the exhaust, I had a Miltek put on last saturday (Cat back while I wait for the sports cat) Demon Tweeks had to make a section of tubing to get the exhaust to sit right because the Cat back system looks like it wants to fit to the sports cat and didn't fit the original cat.
> 
> JUst thought that might be why the tips seem to be that far back.


Il have a check next time I'm underneath. Are you near to tweeks? As I'm not too far from there myself?



FRAX said:


> Like your car mate, she is looking good


Thanks 

Right, since my last update I've attended fiited uk show. Had a great day and my car was on the fifty5 union clubstand. I didn't manage to get any pictures but one of the lads snapped a couple of rollers on the way down



















Think the second one really shows the stance off well

I really like the smoothed front end at shows,but I think when you see the cars everyday and the plate is zip tied to a grill or in the window it looks awful  so I've got hold of a us plate blank and got my mate to paint it for free  I cut all the mounting tabs off and have attached my plate with Velcro so I can swap it over as and when I like.
I've also painted all my badges satin black and I think they look so much better
You will probably also notice I've removed the window decal aswel to try and clean up the look of the car!
Here's a pic anyway! Top one is everyday and bottom one is at shows.










Then last weekend I attended vwnw at tattoo park with the difty5union lot again
Here's a few pics I've found online from there




























Thanks for reading!
All comments welcome


----------



## Jonny1337

NWDSdaz said:


> butlerlm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really tidy engine bay, Top job.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Jonny1337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, keep up the good work.
> 
> About the exhaust, I had a Miltek put on last saturday (Cat back while I wait for the sports cat) Demon Tweeks had to make a section of tubing to get the exhaust to sit right because the Cat back system looks like it wants to fit to the sports cat and didn't fit the original cat.
> 
> JUst thought that might be why the tips seem to be that far back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Il have a check next time I'm underneath. Are you near to tweeks? As I'm not too far from there myself?
Click to expand...

I'm in Birmingham but it's not a bad little drive and I like the guys there they tend to know what they are doing


----------



## biggsyx

Nice car  rims look really good on the black


----------



## Ciano91

Engine bay is class  also really like the rotiforms, very different :wink:


----------



## cicco

Really like thus car, looks great in black with the bronze wheels and the engine bay is smart


----------



## NWDSdaz

biggsyx said:


> Nice car  rims look really good on the black


 Cheers! They will be coming off soon tho for winter 



Ciano91 said:


> Engine bay is class  also really like the rotiforms, very different :wink:


Thanks. Stil a lot more planned for the bay but I'm happy with it for now. 



cicco said:


> Really like thus car, looks great in black with the bronze wheels and the engine bay is smart


Thanks again 8)

Not too much has happened lately, went to edition for the first time! Had a great weekend and will defiantly be back next year!
Here's a couple of pics I've found




























I picked up some creation Motorsport oil and coolant caps while I was there, ain't took any pics of them yet, but u can just about make them out in the ones above.

Ive also had a pipewerx decat fitted for now,just because I wanted a little more noise! Great fit and it sounds spot on with the resonated miltek. Quiet whilst cruising and a nice deep tone whilst on full chat!

If anyone snapped any more pics at edition (which I doubt as the level of cars there was so high lol) feel free post them 
All comments welcome
Cheers


----------



## Tommytt92

nice i like how you'v kept it nice and clean


----------



## Olibongo

Looks awesome


----------



## samgilding

Looks awesome mate I'm a fan  
What boost gauge is it you've got I may have to copy you :wink:


----------



## Racingandwaiting

Great build, some inspiring ideas in there! I really love the gold/bronze wheel look on black cars.


----------



## Racingandwaiting

butlerlm said:


> Really tidy engine bay, Top job.


Sorry, slightly off topic but ButlerLM what is the wrap/paint on your car? Looks cool! Anymore pics anywhere?


----------



## Ashmond

Really nice! Get some smoked indicators for like £15, such a small mod but just blends well!


----------



## NWDSdaz

Tommytt92 said:


> nice i like how you'v kept it nice and clean





Olibongo said:


> Looks awesome





samgilding said:


> Looks awesome mate I'm a fan
> What boost gauge is it you've got I may have to copy you :wink:


Cheers guys :lol: the boost gauge is made by racetech if I remember correctly.im not to sure not the model tho as I bought it off a member on here.



Racingandwaiting said:


> Great build, some inspiring ideas in there! I really love the gold/bronze wheel look on black cars.


Thanks again 



Ashmond said:


> Really nice! Get some smoked indicators for like £15, such a small mod but just blends well!


I've actually been looking for some OEM looking smoked ones.any links would be helpful as a lot of the ones I've found look cheaply made

In other news I've started building my rear seat delete.its going to include a 12" alpine sub I had which I kept from my polo.im going to be taking my time doing it over the next few weeks as I want to get it right first time.
I've also cleaned and conditioned my seats with some gliptone and they look like brand new, to be honest they were pretty mint anyway but now smell like new leather aswel! Great product!

That's all for now but il keep posted about my wood working skills as I go :?


----------



## Racingandwaiting

Interested to see the rear seat delete, are there any build guides on here? Don't want to pay the crazy money i see them for on eBay!


----------



## Sandy

NWDSdaz said:


> So over the last week or so I've finally pulled my finger out and sorted out my suspension and wheels.
> Here's a list of what's happened
> 
> FK high sport coilovers
> Seat Leon cupra r top mounts
> Upper and lower adjustable tie bars
> Shortened drop links
> 4 wheel alignment at demon tweeks
> Rotiform Blq's 19x8.5 et35 with 20mm hub centric spacers all round so a final offset of et15
> 2x Dunlop and 2x continental 225/35r19 tyres
> 
> Really happy with how it's sitting now and there is now rubbing at all
> 
> Here's a couple of quick pics for now.will get some better ones Tomoz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All comments welcome


Spot on loving the wheels matey [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## blz-8027

NWDSdaz said:


> [
> I've actually been looking for some OEM looking smoked ones.any links would be helpful as a lot of the ones I've found look cheaply made


THese look ok fitted

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271562162687? ... EBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Sandy

I bought the same off that seller and returned them as they don't fit OEM and poorly made from cheap plastic as when fitting the lug burrs off and if you look at the text on the indicator then one will be upside down?. 
Seller made every excuse but I just opened a case as I didn't want the hastle


----------



## NWDSdaz

After sandy comments I think I might try and get a 2nd set of OEM side repeaters and have a go at tinting them myself!

I've also made a start on the rear seat delete. Sound deadening and carpet are next on my shopping list


----------



## tom2020

Beautiful, them wheels really set the car off. A real head turner by the looks of it!


----------



## NWDSdaz

adotsri said:


> Beautiful, them wheels really set the car off. A real head turner by the looks of it!


 Thanks adotsri :?

I've made a slow start on my rear seat delete. First I made a frame out of 34mm by 34mm wood for it to sit on









Then I made the front 









Then made template for the false floor and a spacer to give me a little more mounting depth for the sub,then set about cutting which resulted in this

















As I've been driving round with no rear seats in all week I noticed how much more road noise I could hear so I purchased so dodo ccf9 sound insulater and added it to the old boot space and spare wheel well









I will be doing this where the rear seats were this week,and making a box for the sub to fit hidden beneath the floor.
Pretty happy with how it's going. Will hopefully get some time in the evenings this week to do abit more


----------



## Sandy

That is looking well neat  
Is that dynamat as it's recommended you do this for less rattle. Sound proofing.


----------



## NWDSdaz

No it's not dynamat. After some posts on here and some looking online I decided to go for an insulator rather than sound proofing! I'm trying to cut road noise out, where as I think dynamat type products stop panels rattling enhancing sound quality! Somebody correct me if I'm wrong as I'm not that in the know about these thinks lol


----------



## Sandy

It's used for sound deadening and doesn't have to be used for entertainment use only :wink:
Having no seats will definitely bring out more road noise so try out your insulator on a high speed drive.


----------



## NWDSdaz

I've slowly been doing abit more on my rear seat delete over the last week or so.
I made the box for my sub. I know it's too small for my current sub, but that will be replaced with a kenwood kfc-wps1200f shallow mount sub in the next couple of weeks. I just wanted to make sure I was happy with the the delete I had made before spending money on a new sub I might decide not to use.










I then mounted it to the false floor










After that I made the rear section using 9mm mdf as I wanted it to match all the way through. I also kept the fixings for the cargo net as I wanted to continue to use that from time to time (not pictured)










At this point I called on a freind who is an upholsterer in a furniture factory I used to work in. I just wanted something simple so we covered it in a anthracite acoustic carpet



















Sorry about the poor pics, il try and get some in the daylight tomorrow.
Really happy with how it's turned out.fits so well 8) il be working on a QS style strut bar over the next couple of weeks to finish it off.

I've also fitted a smaller seal like a few people off here have to the scuttle tray,more because mine was in bad condition and didn't fit very well. Here's a bay pic which u can see it in, also the oil and coolant caps I bought at edition. I've got a black dipstick here ready to go on at some point to 










Really happy with the way the cars progressing at the mo
All opinions welcomed
Daz


----------



## outdoor stevie

Lovely job that, well done a lot of work there eh! Getting in and out of the car fitting and trimming its amazing the difference once you get the cloth on really finishes it off well.

Smashing job

Steve


----------



## NWDSdaz

Cheers Steve.,I get what you mean. Once it's all covered it ties it into the rest of the interior a lot more. Definatly worth the work.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Just ordered myself one of these 

http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/kenwood ... -subwoofer

Hopefully be here in the next couple of days. Will then be starting some sort of QS rear strut bar.


----------



## mullum

Pretty good value for money that Kenwood, what's the depth measurement then ?
I've got a pair of Audison Voce 10" subs to go in mine, with 1kW between them


----------



## NWDSdaz

Does seem to be good value.Mounting depth is 100mm if I remember correctlt


----------



## NWDSdaz

Well this arrived today 










I wasted no time in getting it fitted










Really pleased with it. Sounds great and looks good to with the carbon fibre cone. Hard to get any decent pics really with the lighting in my garage. Il get some better ones on the weekend 
Cheers 
Daz


----------



## spen

Looks very nice fella. Nice neat job. 8)


----------



## NWDSdaz

spen said:


> Looks very nice fella. Nice neat job. 8)


Thanks spen


----------



## mullum

Liking the carbon diaphragm ;-)

Is it not "the done thing" to fit a grille over the top, for protection ?


----------



## Sandy

Looks ace [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## chazhs88

I love those alloys, where did you get them from?


----------



## NWDSdaz

mullum said:


> Liking the carbon diaphragm ;-)
> 
> Is it not "the done thing" to fit a grille over the top, for protection ?


I won't be fitting a grille, altough I will be making something to sit over it for when I go riding.then I will just turn the sub level down on my headunit.



Sandy said:


> Looks ace [smiley=dude.gif]


Cheers sandy 8)



chazhs88 said:


> I love those alloys, where did you get them from?


 I bought them from the classifieds on edition38 forum. The style of wheel is readily available from loads of places. Either genuine Rotiform or replica like dare. Mine are genuine and in a limited edition finish of only fifty sets. I have spoke to rotiform though and know the name of the powder coat 8)


----------



## NWDSdaz

Gave the TT a wash today and snapped a few pictures of my sub and seat delete in better light.




























Thought it would be rude not to grab a couple of pics of the car aswel seeing as it was clean for a change at this time of year




























Really need to start thinking about getting the winter wheels on now so if anyone has any 15mm 5x100 spacers they want rid of give me a shout as I need some so the front wheels clear the coilovers


----------



## blz-8027

NWDSdaz said:


> Really need to start thinking about getting the winter wheels on now so if anyone has any 15mm 5x100 spacers they want rid of give me a shout as I need some so the front wheels clear the coilovers


Seen these ,couple of sets on there

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=821833

car looks good by the way


----------



## mullum

Photo links working now


----------



## Matt B

I really like that seat delete and sub install - very nice work.

You going to make a rear brace?


----------



## NWDSdaz

Cheers for the comments.im only after 1 pair of spacers as il be running the 20mm ones I have on the back still.

Yea Matt, that's the next thing on the never ending list lol


----------



## NWDSdaz

Well I finally bit the bullet and treated the TT to some 15mm spacers for the front and put her into winter mode 










Turning going to be interesting lol


----------



## eldiablott

[]

Really need to start thinking about getting the winter wheels on now so if anyone has any 15mm 5x100 spacers they want rid of give me a shout as I need some so the front wheels clear the coilovers[/quote]

im bumping this as i love the look of your car. simply stunning, and i want to follow any progress.
btw, with the finger space between your tyre and the arch, have you had any issues turning hard into a corner yet?? :?


----------



## NWDSdaz

Cheers
I've had no issues whilst normal driving. It does catch occasionally when on full lock and there is some camber or uneven road surface., but as this is normally when parking it's not an issue for me as it's at very low speeds


----------



## marsiz202

Rear seat delete looks great, I LOVE THE WHEELS!!!!!

Car looks amazing!


----------



## Michael1st

Loving the rear seat delete and sub build, want to do something like this with some form of wiring running to the hidden switches to control it!


----------



## tedwards92

NWDSdaz said:


> Well I finally bit the bullet and treated the TT to some 15mm spacers for the front and put her into winter mode


Looks good, sits perfect!
Where did you get the splitter from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## NWDSdaz

Cheers. The splitter is off a seat leon cupra r. I got it from my local TPS, but you could also get one from any seat dealership! Takes a little but of modding to fit but is pretty straight forward. A quick google search should throw up a few "how to" guides.


----------



## tedwards92

NWDSdaz said:


> Cheers. The splitter is off a seat leon cupra r. I got it from my local TPS, but you could also get one from any seat dealership! Takes a little but of modding to fit but is pretty straight forward. A quick google search should throw up a few "how to" guides.


Thanks mate, thought it was the Leon one. Never thought about going to TPS, just been looking on eBay!


----------



## NWDSdaz

No worries man. Haven't updated this for a while! Not much had happened to be honest. Passed its MOT last week with an advisory for a passenger side track rod end, so il be fitting a new one sometime this week. Other than that progress has been slow as funds are pretty tight at the mo. Should get things moving again in a few weeks tho.


----------



## misano03

Looking good in all aspects apart from the exhaust tips... protruding out too far from what I can see! 8)


----------



## riickii19

Lovely car mate, wheels really compliment well against the black!

How have you found the sound deading in the spare wheel and rear? Much difference or barely noticeable?

Cheers


----------



## NWDSdaz

To be honest barely noticeable, the road noise isnt as bad as I was expecting to be honest though.


----------



## riickii19

ahh i see, many thanks, don't think ill bother investing in anything for the sound as of yet then.

i think I'm doing things in the wrong order, but I've already got a few parts for a TT and as of yet do not own one [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## NWDSdaz

So this happened last night 










More pics to follow later


----------



## NWDSdaz

All back together and cleaned now with satin black headlight inserts and U.S. side reflectors. Miles better in my opinion




























Hopefully the Amber will look good with the bronze of the wheels when all this salt does one.


----------



## Kyle18uk

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

US headlights are only allowed on my TT! :lol:

Looks great tho! was the best mod I did


----------



## NWDSdaz

Kyle18uk said:


> No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> US headlights are only allowed on my TT! :lol:
> 
> Looks great tho! was the best mod I did


 Sorry man lol something ive wanted to do for ages. Defo one of my favorite mods. Really cheap to 8) I bought all the primer,paint and sealant with vouchers I got off work for Christmas from halfords. And after lots of failed atempts at msgs to people on vw vortex I finally found someone who had removed them and not thrown them away. $15 and 5 days laters they arrived from Venice beach


----------



## Skid Mark

Looks great


----------



## NWDSdaz

Cheers skid mark 

Dug these out the other day and gave them a good clean and a coat of carbon collective platinum wheels. Going to give them another coat before I got them in a few weeks.










Plans over the next few weeks include a clay,Polish,glaze,sealent and wax. A good clean of the engine bay to get rid of all the winter dirt and start putting some money aside for some paintwork


----------



## NWDSdaz

Had a exhaust blow over the last few weeks, on closer inspection all 3 exhaust clamps were split. Ordered these as a replacement and they arrived today










Will get them fitted over the weekend.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Had a it of free time this morning so treated the bay to a clean as winter had taken its toll.










Then I had a go at the exhaust tips with some autosol.
Before 









After









And fitted ma new dipstick









Il be fitting the new exhaust clamps Tuesday evening after work as ive managed to get use of a ramp which will make it a much easier job.
Next weekend I plan on having a go at the paint work, and possibly put the summer wheels back on ready for ultimate dubs the week after. 8)


----------



## Chrisrj

new bits look good, especially those headlights, makes such a different


----------



## VdoubleU

Lovely car! The engine bay looks very tidy it's got just the right amount of 'bling' as my dad calls it :lol:


----------



## NWDSdaz

Chrisrj said:


> new bits look good, especially those headlights, makes such a different


Cheers chrisrj 8)



VdoubleU said:


> Lovely car! The engine bay looks very tidy it's got just the right amount of 'bling' as my dad calls it :lol:


Thanks man, that's kind of what I was going for, just a couple of shiney bits to catch the eye.

Finally got the rotiforms back on and made the trip to ultimate dubs at the weekend


----------



## Warranty_Void

I saw your car there the rims are sexy :mrgreen: they really go well with with your car


----------



## NWDSdaz

Warranty_Void said:


> I saw your car there the rims are sexy :mrgreen: they really go well with with your car


Cheers mate, I always think they look a different colour in pictures compared to real life lol


----------



## butlerlm

Looked great at UD mate


----------



## NWDSdaz

butlerlm said:


> Looked great at UD mate


Cheers. Yours looked well to man!love the colour.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Here's a rolling shot from on the way to UD










I've ordered some adjustable front droplinks as the shortened ones im running at the moment have started to rattle alittle.should be here this week so il chuck them on over the weekend hopefully.


----------



## V44_JME

Just had a read through your thread, (im new to the forum), and i love your car!

Im so glad you painted the inserts of your headlights, i see so many TT's on here that are just screaming out for it!

And your boot build is the exact amount of minimilism that i will be going for, (when i finally buy a TT that is).

Well Done mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NWDSdaz

V44_JME said:


> Just had a read through your thread, (im new to the forum), and i love your car!
> 
> Im so glad you painted the inserts of your headlights, i see so many TT's on here that are just screaming out for it!
> 
> And your boot build is the exact amount of minimilism that i will be going for, (when i finally buy a TT that is).
> 
> Well Done mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks man. The headlights are one of my favorite mods, cost hardly anything but changes the look of the front of the car a lot in my opinion. As for the boot build I still wanted it to be a usable space as my bike has to go in the back, so I just kept it simple,kind of best of both worlds now. 8)


----------



## NWDSdaz

Things have been abit slow lately but hopefully they should pick up now 

I fitted some adjustable front droplinks. Sorted the rattle I had coming from the front.










Then a local detailing company had a competition running on Facebook for a car to sponsor for a year










They tagged me in this on Saturday 8)










My cars off to them on Friday may 15th for a full 2days work for free 

It's also booked in for front bumper, bonnet and wings to be painted this week so should be looking its best for all types show at bodelwydnn castle on May 17th


----------



## mullum

Wow!!  can't wait to see the results


----------



## NWDSdaz

mullum said:


> Wow!!  can't wait to see the results


You and me both mullum 8) Spent tonight stripping a few bits, ready to drop it off at the bodyshop tomorrow morning. Looking abit sorry for herself at the moment


----------



## NWDSdaz

Picked up the TT from the bodyshop and cudnt be happier with the results! No more chips and the 7 inch scratch and small dent on my bonnet are no more 8)

I've had both wings , front bumper and bonnet done. I've also had the three lower grills painted in satin black




























No the best pictures but you get the idea.

I've also fitted a yellow spring in my recirc valve. Holds boost much better at high rpm now 8)


----------



## Kyle18uk

Looks great! Nothing better than fresh paint


----------



## NWDSdaz

Kyle18uk said:


> Looks great! Nothing better than fresh paint


Cheers Kyle. 8)


----------



## Grahamstt

Where about in deeside are you. I work in Hawarden now


----------



## NWDSdaz

I'm originally from ewloe so know hawarden well. I'm currently living in Northop hall.


----------



## Ian_W

Didn't realise you where in Deeside.

Car is looking awesome 8)


----------



## NWDSdaz

Cheers Ian. Looks like there's a few of us from the area then.


----------



## Grahamstt

We have just moved premises from Factory Road Sandycroft to Airfield View in Hawarden. I live in Pensby, Wirral


----------



## poghead

Great build this! I'm only in Holywell, we need to organize a small meet!

Pog


----------



## NWDSdaz

Grahamstt said:


> We have just moved premises from Factory Road Sandycroft to Airfield View in Hawarden. I live in Pensby, Wirral


Small world, I work just off factory road myself.



poghead said:


> Great build this! I'm only in Holywell, we need to organize a small meet!
> 
> Pog


I'd be up for meeting if a few others are interested.

Stuff has been quiet the last few weeks as I'm off on holiday in Tuesday! But I dropped the car off at OCD Clean detailing in connahs quay Thursday evening,picking it up early Sunday and will be driving straight to all types show at bodelwydnn castle. The car will be on the fifty5union clubstand, so if anyone's about feel free to come say hi.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Picked the car up for the detailers on Sunday morning and couldn't be happier with the results. Paint is pretty much flawless now. Here's a couple of phone quality pics he sent me.




























And here's a couple of pictures someone snapped at all types.



















I can't belive how good it's come up, and would definitely recommend him.Check out OCD Clean detailing on Facebook or @ocdcleandetailing on Instagram
Cheers


----------



## Ian_W

Was looking at this at All Types, great looking TT 8)

Can't say there is anything I would suggest changing, all works together really well 8)


----------



## NWDSdaz

Ian_W said:


> Was looking at this at All Types, great looking TT 8)
> 
> Can't say there is anything I would suggest changing, all works together really well 8)


Cheers man, always nice to get some good feedback. Had a look round yours myself. Love the wheels


----------



## Ian_W

NWDSdaz said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking at this at All Types, great looking TT 8)
> 
> Can't say there is anything I would suggest changing, all works together really well 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers man, always nice to get some good feedback. Had a look round yours myself. Love the wheels
Click to expand...

Cheers 

Mine needs a bit of paint really but it's getting around to it that is the problem :?

Would of loved mine looking a bit cleaner but I only washed it on Saturday and it was dusty again by Sunday morning :x

Are you going to DubMania in a few weeks?


----------



## NWDSdaz

Ian_W said:


> NWDSdaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking at this at All Types, great looking TT 8)
> 
> Can't say there is anything I would suggest changing, all works together really well 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers man, always nice to get some good feedback. Had a look round yours myself. Love the wheels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mine needs a bit of paint really but it's getting around to it that is the problem :?
> 
> Would of loved mine looking a bit cleaner but I only washed it on Saturday and it was dusty again by Sunday morning :x
> 
> Are you going to DubMania in a few weeks?
Click to expand...

 I doubt it, I'm off on holiday today so funds are abit tight. I might try and pop down for the Sunday tho


----------



## Shytalk

You've got a great looking TT there with lots of attention to detail. 8)


----------



## Roller Skate

Wasn't sure about those wheels, especially in gold, but damn, that looks good. Good effort.


----------



## g-unit

Nice build mate


----------



## Coisty06

Looks stunnîng mate, I'm just starting my own build on a black one if it turns out anywhere near as good as yours il be happy


----------



## NWDSdaz

Shytalk said:


> You've got a great looking TT there with lots of attention to detail. 8)


Cheers mate, to be honest it's a lot of the little things that I like the most 



Roller Skate said:


> Wasn't sure about those wheels, especially in gold, but damn, that looks good. Good effort.


Wouldn't of been my first choice either, but they were cheap enough so I thought I'd try it! Glad I did now as I really like how they look.



g-unit said:


> Nice build mate


Thanks 8)



Coisty06 said:


> Looks stunnîng mate, I'm just starting my own build on a black one if it turns out anywhere near as good as yours il be happy


Thanks again. Black is definitely the best colour lol

Things have been slow lately due to going on holiday. But now I'm back they should pick up again.

I've treated her to a set of Cookbots tie bars and super pro bushes, some quantum oil and a K&N high flow oil filter.










Fitted the filter and oil this morning, and plan on doing the tie bars on Monday evening! Finally have upper and lower ones fitted again to sort out the stance abit on the rear.ive also replaced the bolts that mount the rear axle to the body with genuine items as these were pretty corroded.










I've also made a QS style strut bar myself to finish of the boot build.



















Then I gave her a much needed wash.



















Paintwork is spot on now with minimal swirls. Really need to invest in a decent camera










That's all for now. Plan on having a four wheel alignment after fitting the tie bars this week, then cambelt and water pump replaced in about a month.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Made a little more progress, fitted the rear tie bars and the cars all aligned now. Cars booked in on Thursday for cam belt and water pump change. And I need two new tyres so I've decided to drop down to 215/35's all round to get abit more clearance. Planning on spacing the rears abit more and winding her down a few more mm's.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Over the weekend I fitted a set of 215/35s all round, modified my rear arch liners, removed the locking rings off the rear and wound the front all the way down and swapped the front spacers from 20mm to 15mm. Really happy with how it's sitting now and have more clearance all round then went to fitted on Sunday on the fifty5union clubstand. Didn't get chance to take any pics but will do when she's clean.










Will be at vwnw this coming weekend at tatton park.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Done a couple of little jobs this week whilst I've had some free time.

Firstly I smoked my side repeaters



The rear tow eye cover was also broken so I removed it and treated the tow eye to a couple of coats of hammerite.
Before


After


I've also ordered everything to do the n249 delete so will be doing that over the next few weeks!

Here's a couple of pics that show the height off abit better! Ignore the dirt ha


----------



## Ian_W

Looks great mate. Have the smaller tyres helped a lot with clearance?


----------



## NWDSdaz

Cheers Ian. It's a combination of a few changes really but the tyres we're definitely the main factor! I've also added smaller spacers on the front which has helped. It's more the width of the tyre that's generated the clearance,as there is a little stretch now. I'm about 10mm lower on the rear, and about 14mm on the front aswel.


----------



## Ian_W

Ah right, very similar to my setup I think but my wheels are a higher ET than yours as far as I know, mine are ET42 so I run a 15mm on the front to really tuck them in but a 30mm on the rear to have them sat nice and flush 

I have the 235/35/19 on them though which are just to big, I really need to go down to 215's to give me a little bit of extra clearance but mine are only 8J so don't know if I would get any stretch at all to help with clearance :?

Either way yours is looking awesome 8)


----------



## NWDSdaz

Have a look on http://www.tyrestretch.com at different size tyres.i think you will be surprised at how much more clearance you will get wth 215s! Especially from a 235!


----------



## YT-TT

As said on E38 just a moment ago, this is sitting really nice now. Great looking TT


----------



## NWDSdaz

Cheers YT-TT.

Got round to fitting some mountain bikes chain stay proctectors over the threaded part of my tie bars to try and keep them out of the elements.










Also the silicone hose and t pieces for my n249 delete arrived, so just waiting on the resistor now. 
and the hunt for a cheap daily has started.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Things have been slow the last few weeks as I've bought a 9n vw polo that's had a little bump to fix to use as a daily, mostly to save me having to throw my bike in the back of the TT. So haven't done much really. Went to a local meet the other day and be was asked to go shoot a few photos after, so obviously I abliged (nice to have some taken with a proper camera instead of my iPhone)

So here are a few


















































































All comments welcome
Cheers


----------



## spen

Sitting and looking very nice Daz. 8)


----------



## NWDSdaz

Cheers spen! Looking forward to a few nights in the garage over winter now without rushing to get it back on the road for the next day!


----------



## Harps316

That is one stunning beast. How much did detailing set you back?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spen

NWDSdaz said:


> Cheers spen! Looking forward to a few nights in the garage over winter now without rushing to get it back on the road for the next day!


Ha Yeh that's true. Wish I could getone in the garage but I have a t4 to build so the poor tt has to live outside.
Got plenty of things I'd like to do to tt without having to rush getting it done in a day.


----------



## Grahamstt

Which local meet did you go to?
The ones I have been to are the NW ones but are 45mins away, real nice guys tho (and gals)


----------



## NWDSdaz

Harps316 said:


> That is one stunning beast. How much did detailing set you back?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


A local detailing company sponsors my car so it's all been done for free 8)



Grahamstt said:


> Which local meet did you go to?
> The ones I have been to are the NW ones but are 45mins away, real nice guys tho (and gals)


 It was a fifty5union meet! There based around the North Wales area, have a search on Facebook and the page should come up


----------



## NWDSdaz

Not to much has happened lately. The car spent Friday at OCD clean detailing getting a once over ready for edition! Top work from them as always! Travelled down first thing Saturday, had a great weekend! Meet some new faces and made some good memories! Definitely got a few ideas of things to do over winter.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

NWDSdaz said:


> Not to much has happened lately. The car spent Friday at OCD clean detailing getting a once over ready for edition! Top work from them as always! Travelled down first thing Saturday, had a great weekend! Meet some new faces and made some good memories! Definitely got a few ideas of things to do over winter.


What a brilliant name for a detailing company!


----------



## NWDSdaz

Things have been slow the last few weeks as I've mostly been working on a cat c VW Polo 1.4 I've bought to use through the winter months and for work and stuff.A new wing, drivers seat and some discs and pads later and she passed her MOT yesterday. So far it owes my £510 including the test  Just waiting on a new v5 now so I can tax her then I will finally have a daily, and not always have to rush everything on the TT to get it back on the road for the next day.

Here's a pic. All that I have planned are some lowering springs and a set of OEM wheels so that it will look vaguely respectful.










In TT news, my friend works at a bodyshop that had a rear ended v6 in for repair a couple of weeks ago. Whilst ordering it a new rear bumper he also decided to order a new rear valance, which left the old one "surplus to requirements " :wink: 
Any how, some meguairs trim restore and abit of elbow grease later this happened










I did like the carbon wrapped one I had on before. But I'm planning on getting a carbon v6 spoiler next month, so the wrapped rear valance had to go.

Also had a shoot with a local photographer the other evening. He has some serious skills, so I'm looking forward to seeing the pics in the next few days. Here's a link to his Facebook page for anyone that's interested in photography, it's not just car stuff,a lot of landscapes and other stuff.

https://www.facebook.com/infimusmedia

Il get a few of the pictures up when they drop in the next few days
Cheers
Daz


----------



## The Blue Bandit

NWDSdaz said:


> In TT news, my friend works at a bodyshop that had a rear ended v6 in for repair a couple of weeks ago. Whilst ordering it a new rear bumper he also decided to order a new rear valance, which left the old one "surplus to requirements " :wink:


... I need friends like yours with a shed load of quality bits that are surplus to requirements! :wink: ...

... Look forward to seeing the pictures from the shoot on here and instagram Daz ...

Steve


----------



## NWDSdaz

Haha it was just a one off unfortunately Steve. Cant complain though 

Had some pictures back from the shoot yesterday so here's a few









































































And my personal favourite










Finally got the Polo on the road Friday, so the TT has been taken off daily duties. It will still be getting its fair share of use. Looking forward to spending lots of nights in there messing about with it over the winter.

Plans are

Colour coded fuel cap
Carbon fibre v6 style spoiler extension 
Front brake upgrade ( still undecided between cupra r brembos or some kind of Porsche set up)
Flat bottom mk2 steering wheel
Some more tidying up of the engine bay
Corsa VXR Recaros (only if funds allow really as i do like the standard seats)

Not necessarily in that order, and they will probably change as time goes on
Cheers 
Daz


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Are you the same Daz on here or a different one?

Also, your car would look better with a Votex Spoiler, and then buy the bolts for the holes on the sides and paint match them to your wheels :wink:


----------



## NWDSdaz

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Are you the same Daz on here or a different one?
> 
> Also, your car would look better with a Votex Spoiler, and then buy the bolts for the holes on the sides and paint match them to your wheels :wink:


The same Daz as which one Gonzalez?
I did think about the votex spoiler to be honest,I'm not so sure it would suit the look in trying to achieve though.


----------



## Boruki

NWDSdaz said:


>


The car looks so shy in this picture.. like's it going to ask, you sure you're going to Photoshop out the blemishes??

Very pretty car though! Puts my paintwork to absolute shame.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

NWDSdaz said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the same Daz on here or a different one?
> 
> Also, your car would look better with a Votex Spoiler, and then buy the bolts for the holes on the sides and paint match them to your wheels :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> The same Daz as which one Gonzalez?
> I did think about the votex spoiler to be honest,I'm not so sure it would suit the look in trying to achieve though.
Click to expand...

There's another user on here with the name Daz. You'd be able to recognize him if you read any of his posts :lol: :lol: [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## jamman

Gonz gets confused very easily

There's a big difference between Gonz and the other Daz, Gonz has read about it on "Internet" and Daz has actually done it.

Back OT some great pictures of your car Daz number 1 or is that Daz number 2....


----------



## Large Package

Very tasty little black number, that TT. The Rotiforms look cracking 8)


----------



## NWDSdaz

Cheers for the comments. Positive feed back is always good


----------



## Gonzalo1495

jamman said:


> Gonz gets confused very easily
> 
> There's a big difference between Gonz and the other Daz, Gonz has read about it on "Internet" and Daz has actually done it.
> 
> Back OT some great pictures of your car Daz number 1 or is that Daz number 2....


What happened to "no one in the UK has maxed out the K04" :roll:

Or did you mean that in a general sense (yes you did :-* ) in which case you'd be wrong.

So erm... yeah. *Tosses spade*


----------



## The Blue Bandit

NWDSdaz said:


> And my personal favourite


... Some great photos there Daz- I think that's my favourite too ... I love this thread because it's one of those cars that is still slowly evolving ... A real enthusiast, building the car up over time- rather than one of those builds where a shedload of cash is thrown at it and then it's sold three months later ... Keep up the good work feller ...

Steve
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NWDSdaz

Cheers Steve. I have no plans of selling for a long time yet,so many more plans.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Since my last post not too much has happened modding wise. But this week I have declared the TT SORN as my insurance was up for renewal,and now that I have a daily I wouldn't really be using it much till spring. She's tucked away in my garage now, and I'm going to try and use the time to do a lot of the little jobs I've never got round to doing and a few more mods to.
Her hibernating home










I've removed my fuel cap and dropped it off to have it colour coded, and als ordered a zero limits carbon v6 style spoiler. I've also trimmed the plastic trims that mounts infront of the wheel so that it matches my splitter. I know this is designed to deflect the wind, but seeing as I'm already not running the undertray altering these wouldn't make much difference anyway.










One of those things that no one will notice but always annoyed me that it sat lower :roll:

Hopefully updates will be abit more regular from now on .
Cheers
Daz


----------



## Reeco

It's looking amazing Daz I'm really jealous. Looking forward to future posts mate.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Reeco said:


> It's looking amazing Daz I'm really jealous. Looking forward to future posts mate.


Cheers Reece 

So my carbon spoiler turned up yesterday! The build quality is great, but when the edges are flush against the boot the is a small gap between the orginal spoiler and the carbon one! However as the gap is the same for the entire length it still looks good! I always wondered what the fit would be like, as I've found out in the past most non OEM items need some manipulating to fit. Overall though I'm still very pleased with it! This is just a trail fit, I will fit it properly when I get chance.



















All comments welcome
Daz


----------



## Leesey

It looks really good daz! A well looked after and cared for example. I'm sure she will enjoy hibernating over the winter.

Jon


----------



## eldiablott

Looks STUNNING, total credit where its due.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Leesey said:


> It looks really good daz! A well looked after and cared for example. I'm sure she will enjoy hibernating over the winter.
> 
> Jon


Thanks Jon. I'm not sure I'm enjoying it though. I miss driving her already! HURRY UP FEBRUARY! lol



eldiablott said:


> Looks STUNNING, total credit where its due.


Cheers man


----------



## NWDSdaz

Been doing a bit the last couple of weeks, more preventative maintenance rather than modding. So far I've had the front arch liners out and cleaned behind them. Give my coilovers a once over and touched up a few places I've had some rubbing on full lock. Also treated the hub and wishbones to a clean up and a couple of coats of black Hammerite. Just need one more coat on the wishbones and then I will make a start on the rear. Will get done pics next time I'm in the garage.

I've also put a deposit down on a front brake upgrade. Something a little different to the usual Porsche or Leon cupra R brembos! They will be coming freshly refurbished with all new mounting brackets, custom braided lines, OEM pads, and a new set of discs! Not sure wether I've made the right decision but they will be coming in.........................red :? Lol been undecided for a while, but this picture has swayed me










Should be here about the end of January hopefully.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Been abit slow with it being Christmas and new year but hopefully get some more done in the evenings now. Finished off in the front arches and gave the wheels a good clean inside and out. Not the best picture but you get the idea










This is out of one arch :?










Also got round to fitting my colour coded fuel cap


----------



## mike225

Got to be the best black example out there by far, you definitely chose the best colour mate, i have a black 225 and isn't anywhere near as clean/fresh as this looks. Just stuning mate. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## NWDSdaz

mike225 said:


> Got to be the best black example out there by far, you definitely chose the best colour mate, i have a black 225 and isn't anywhere near as clean/fresh as this looks. Just stuning mate. Keep up the hard work.


I'm not too sure about that, but thanks for the kind words.

Been doing a few more jobs over the last couple of weeks. My injectors have been weeping for a while, and while the cars been sat the paint had started to lift on my inlet manifold. I decided to kill 2 birds with one stone and get them both off and sorted while I had time.
First of all I fired up my in garage heating










Here's my inlet before










I stripped it all down and sanded back the inlet and throttle body



















I then got a few coats of back on them both, there are a few low spots on the inlet but overall I'm happy with the outcome










Got it all back together now, miles better but haven't took any pics.

I've also serviced my forge 007p. Was really surprised how dirty it was as I've only done about 4K miles.



















It's all cleaned up and refitted now.

Also got sent some pictures of my new brakes and am really happy with how they look. Not the biggest but ideal for what I want and abit different to the usual Porsche of Leon cupra upgrades.They are getting posted on Monday, so when they arrive il get some pictures up.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Had a nice visit off the postman today.



















Hopefully get them fitted over the weekend


----------



## Morbs320i

Really interesting read keep the updates coming through, car looks stunning!


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... said it before, but I'll say it again- this is one of my favourite build threads ...
... there are too many that slam it on air, change the wheels and wrap it and end up with a superficially good looking 'show car' that has all manner of niggles underneath ... this is how a car build should be:- a great looking car- but with the key to its success being all the attention to detail that's gone in underneath ... Looking forward to seeing the brakes go on ... Nice job Daz ...
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Steve


----------



## NWDSdaz

Cheers Steve. Definatly about the complete package for me, although I wouldn't mind a nice air set up lol


----------



## NWDSdaz

Fitted my new brakes last night.
This included

2x Brembo 1le calipers and custom mounts
New OEM pads
EBC 334mm discs
Custom braided hoses
4 dot fluid





































Feel is great but there is abit more pedal travel than I'd like. If anyone has any advice on getting rid of a little that would be great.
Thanks
Daz


----------



## NWDSdaz

Haven't done anything lately as I've mostly been in bed ill for the last week, but the sun was out this morning so I decided to give the old girl a wash. Still comes up well.



















Since the cars been parked up, both the key remotes have stopped working. The keys still lock and start the car manually, but not using the fobs. I've tried resyncing the fobs countless times and changed the batteries and still nothing, so the cars off to local BMW specialist RSV Automotive on Tuesday (there's a ex Audi technician working there) to see if they can get to the bottom of it. I suspect it's the comfort module from what I've read online but fingers crossed its something simple.


----------



## outdoor stevie

Nice big calipers you have there did you check out the total cross sectional area of the pistons in comparing the old original calipers to the size of the new calipers as one downside of fitting bigger calipers is the relationship is changed between the master cylinder and the caliper and no matter how many times you bleed them you cannot alter the change you have created and you are stuck with the long travel pedal when braking, you still have very effective brakes but at the expense of travel but you will benefit in terms of feel that the pedal creates if you have done this comparison then forgive me for mentioning it.

Cheers Stevie


----------



## NWDSdaz

Cheers for the advice Steve. I did take this in to account, to be honest they feel great. The extra pedal travel is minimal if I'm honest, just slightly more than I'm used to. I'm sure il get used to it with time.


----------



## Garth

You can reduce the pedal travel by fitting a bigger master cylinder. Apparently there's another vag one that is suitable, but I have no idea which one. I read a thread on the vortex (if I remember correctly) about a mk4 R32 that had the same problem and the guy fitted a larger master to cure it. That was years ago and I've seen many, many people ask about it since then, but can't find it again. There has been much speculation on this forum over the years about a suitable master cylinder but I've not been interested enough to see if there is a definitive answer.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Thanks for the advice garth.

In other news, the night before going in to have the keys looked at, me and my mate had another mess around and managed to get them both working. Seems that I was trying to programme the keys into the wrong position......oops lol so the car is now booked in for the MOT on Thursday. They are also going to do a brake fluid change and pressure bleed the brakes, just to definatly eliminate the chances of any air still being in the system. Should hopefully be back on the road for the weekend if everything goes to plan


----------



## NWDSdaz

She passed her MOT on Thursday so is officially back on the road. I also got them to pressure bleed the brakes at the same time and now the pedal is spot on, right at the top and feels great. Not much else to report really other than il be fitting my carbon spoiler tomorrow evening, and painting my rear calipers red to match the fronts one evening later in the week.

Quick pic from before her maiden voyage of 2016 on Saturday.


----------



## poghead

Good news, where you planning on going for the first time this year? Fingers crossed mine will have a fresh MOT next week, then il tax it come March. I can see a North Wales meet on the cards soon enough.

Pog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S

Looks great!

Can I ask what make/model those front callipers are from?

DC


----------



## NWDSdaz

poghead said:


> Good news, where you planning on going for the first time this year? Fingers crossed mine will have a fresh MOT next week, then il tax it come March. I can see a North Wales meet on the cards soon enough.
> 
> Pog
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just headed up to a freinds near Prestatyn, no where too exciting. And a North Wales meet sounds like a plan 



DC240S said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Can I ask what make/model those front callipers are from?
> 
> DC


Cheers DC240S. The calipers are from 2007 onwards VW Touareg with custom mounts and lines.


----------



## 3TT3

Im not lovin the look of the wheels like I was 

could be a lot of things
the new calipers,the duller winter light for pics,the fact ive been running my standard wheels for winter use ,and am unused to bigger wheels, something.
Dark bronze maybe ?
Just here to cheer your day [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## NWDSdaz

Been having a few issues with boost pressures lately. Just seemed to be dropping off abit more than I remember. So I tryed my old recirc valve, but then I started getting some flutter. I then put my 007p back on but changed from the yellow Spring (15-23psi) to the blue (23-30psi) to see if that helped. To be honest I thought it would be abit overkill seeing as I'm boosting about 23psi but it has helped massively. Holding boost better and seems a lot smoother coming onto it as well. Maybe it's a placebo effect but I much prefer it :lol: I have also painted the rear calipers red to match the fronts.

I've also been planning on getting my wheels refurbished for a while. This was the final nail in the coffin, going to get them done in the next couple of months










I've been thinking of a changing the colour to a hyper black or maybe anthracite, but then I clean it and think to myself how good the bronze looks (opinions on the this welcome :? )

Gave her a first proper wash of the year today so here's a few pics of where we are at now


----------



## DC240S

Looks awesome!

I still like the bronze.

Can I ask how you've secured your US plate blank? I have one I will get painted but only won't to fix it temporarily over the number plate.

DC


----------



## NWDSdaz

DC240S said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> I still like the bronze.
> 
> Can I ask how you've secured your US plate blank? I have one I will get painted but only won't to fix it temporarily over the number plate.
> 
> DC


Cheers mate. I have cut all the locating tabs off the plate blank, then used some adhesive Velcro that I got from b&q on the car,the blank, and my number plate so that I can chop and change between them whenever I like.


----------



## Futura

I would go for the total black as it will look meaner! Still your choise.. Its not bad as it is anyway..


----------



## NWDSdaz

Futura said:


> I would go for the total black as it will look meaner! Still your choise.. Its not bad as it is anyway..


cheers for the comment. I'm swaying back towards the bronze now :roll: I'm too indecisive haha


----------



## hey3688

Stick with the bronze it looks ace.


----------



## rcarlile23

Black and Chrome goes so well Daz


----------



## NWDSdaz

Chrome does look good










But the chrome powder coat I've seen tends to look cloudy after a while, and I haven't got the patience to have them polished  
I'm really starting to like the bronze again now lol


----------



## rcarlile23

Haha I like both tbh. I just like shiny chrome things lol.

Wouldnt you do copper?


----------



## Futura

Chrome will require also some chrome details also.. Stick with bronze!


----------



## 3TT3

I prefer the gold to chrome or more like hi silver in that pic, but just wonder about a darker bronze,not anthracite.
Its all relative , could even be pic lighting .Nice wheels anyway.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Not much has happened this week. Spent all morning cleaning today ready for Ultimate Dubs tomorrow.










She will be outside on the Fifty5union clubstand.


----------



## NWDSdaz

So I went to ultimate dubs on Sunday. Forgot to take any pictures though :roll: I did however pick up my custom centre caps I had made by joe from customotive graphics

Here's a before/after pic










If anyone snapped any pictures don't be shy in posting them


----------



## NWDSdaz

Been tagged in this one from Sunday on Facebook.


----------



## Ian_W

Center caps looks spot on. Car is looking very clean in that pic!


----------



## NWDSdaz

Ian_W said:


> Center caps looks spot on. Car is looking very clean in that pic!


Cheers mate, still scrubs up well after a good clean. Here's a couple more pictures I've found from Ultimate Dubs



















Not much has happened since then. My lamba sensor has failed so I've got a genuine Bosch to fit sometime, and one of my rear Bose speakers has given in. If anyone has a spare knocking round I'd be interested in one, plans are to sound deaden the interior side panels while I have them off,as they do rattle abit with the bass cranked up.


----------



## ProjectMick

Looking good - not read fully but will do at some point.

Is there any way to subscribe to posts on here? It's probably me just being generally thick!


----------



## Dark Zero

ProjectMick said:


> Looking good - not read fully but will do at some point.
> 
> Is there any way to subscribe to posts on here? It's probably me just being generally thick!


Scroll all the way down. You will see "Subscribe Topic". Just click that and you should be notified when new posts are present.


----------



## NWDSdaz

ProjectMick said:


> Looking good - not read fully but will do at some point.
> 
> Is there any way to subscribe to posts on here? It's probably me just being generally thick!


Cheers Mick. Or if you go into the build threads part of the mk1 forum, it's on the first page


----------



## ProjectMick

Thanks guys, found it ok now!


----------



## NWDSdaz

Not much to report. I've been sent this from UD, and il be fitting my new lamba sensor tomorrow morning


----------



## NWDSdaz

Not much been happening lately, just been enjoying driving it really.

Fitted the new lamba sensor, no over boosting and running miles better now so that must of been my issue. Then this morning I fitted some new discs and pads on the rear.

Ordered some wax which arrived this week. Going to treat her to a good going over in the next few weeks ready for my local show which is all types! Great little show.










On the show front, they finally announced that MIVW will be on in August this year yesterday. Been wanting to go for a few years now, so me and a few mates have booked a hotel. Will be booking the ferry in the next few weeks and taking the TT on her first holiday


----------



## NWDSdaz

Had a great day at all types a couple of weeks ago, that much that I forgot to take any pictures.

Before hand to I treated the paint work to a couple of layers of poorboys black hole glaze, then finished off with a couple of layers of Dat Wax. Really impressed with the results, and the flake really pops in the sunshine now.



















Apart from that I've just been collecting a few parts for the sound system really. I've got a load of silent coat to door the rear door cards and the old boot side panels as these vibrate quiet a lot with the bass wound up. I'm also getting a small 2 channel amp and going to run the rear speakers independently as I've always thought it could do with abit more mid coming from behind you. Hopefully that should all be in in the next few weeks.
Apart from that I'm planning a wheel refurb just before MIVW because after 2 years they are starting to show the age and are pretty badly stone chipped on the lips. They will be either staying the same bronze or maybe going hyper black,haven't decided yet and I keep changing my mind on a daily basis lol


----------



## ProjectMick

I'd keep the wheels that colour personally - I know how it feels though, when you want to refurb something you always get the urge to change it, even if it works!


----------



## Sandy

ProjectMick said:


> Looking good - not read fully but will do at some point.
> 
> Is there any way to subscribe to posts on here? It's probably me just being generally thick!


Very nice but those lower grills have seen better days :wink: maybe a coat of high gloss would see them right after a clean no doubt.


----------



## NWDSdaz

The 3 lower grills were painted st the same time as the font end. In pretty much perfect condition lol


----------



## Sandy

NWDSdaz said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Center caps looks spot on. Car is looking very clean in that pic!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate, still scrubs up well after a good clean. Here's a couple more pictures I've found from Ultimate Dubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much has happened since then. My lamba sensor has failed so I've got a genuine Bosch to fit sometime, and one of my rear Bose speakers has given in. If anyone has a spare knocking round I'd be interested in one, plans are to sound deaden the interior side panels while I have them off,as they do rattle abit with the bass cranked up.
Click to expand...

No offence intended bud. I must be looking at old piccies lol


----------



## NWDSdaz

None taken bud 

Here are a Couple of photoshops my mates done. I think I want a cleaner, simpler look










Really like the top one. Although I'd go for a slightly shinier finish, more like below. but apparently that's hard to achieve on Photoshop without starting with shiney wheels.










Opinions and other suggestions welcome.


----------



## NWDSdaz

So spent the weekend at Cumbria VAG! Had a great time and put the TT into show and shine for the first time. Got loads of positive comments from people, especially about the wheels! Might end up just painting them the same colour lol I'm off this Friday so going to head round a few local places and get a few quotes. Here's a few pics I snapped, and a couple I've been tagged in online. If anyone has or see's anymore I'd love to see them


----------



## NWDSdaz

Not too much to report really. Another picture turned up from Cumbria VAG










Then over the weekend I removed all my rear seat delete so that I could strip down both side panels and use some silent coat to eliminate a few rattles. But unfortunately my deep 17mm socket isn't big enough to go over the pins that the back seat used to clip into. So il try and get my hands on one over the weekend and crack on with that next week.

I also managed to get my hands on mk2 wheel. I know they aren't to everyone's taste and they are abit of a nightmare to wire in, but I feel they really bring the interior up to date.










It is only the wheel though, so I need to source an air bag and loom. If anyone knows of any that would be great, cash waiting. I know that they are pricey and not too easy to get hold of, but I'm in no rush to fit it.


----------



## DC240S

Hmm - I still like the wheels as they are!

Maybe carry that colour elsewhere - perhaps inside - Recaro seat backs? Thinking Singer Porsche - Brooklyn!


----------



## NWDSdaz

DC240S said:


> Hmm - I still like the wheels as they are!
> 
> Maybe carry that colour elsewhere - perhaps inside - Recaro seat backs? Thinking Singer Porsche - Brooklyn!


 I've definitely decided to stick with the colour now DC240S. I think it makes it a little different to the norm.

On the steering wheel front I've managed to get my hands on a airbag and loom. Should be here towards the end of next week hopefully.


----------



## NWDSdaz

So I finally pulled my finger out and spent a little time in the garage. With the boot build I'm running I got a few little rattles coming from the side panels when I cranked the bass up. So I took these out and added Silent coat to try and eliminate some of them.



















Had abit left over so did a little of the boot floor aswel










Hopefully my Airbg should be here towards the end of the week, so that should be fitted next week sometime.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

NWDSdaz said:


> None taken bud
> 
> Here are a Couple of photoshops my mates done. I think I want a cleaner, simpler look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the top one. Although I'd go for a slightly shinier finish, more like below. but apparently that's hard to achieve on Photoshop without starting with shiney wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions and other suggestions welcome.


I like the hyperblack wheels (no bias here whatsoever :lol: :wink: ).


----------



## NWDSdaz

So I've been off work so far this week, after a pretty nasty crash on my downhill bike. After a couple of days of resting up I thought I'd have a tinker in the garage today to ease my boredam. Nothing major just a few little jobs I've been putting off for a while.

The main one being the number plate lights and the rust around them. As you can see from the pictures they were in a pretty bad state










With the lights removed










The old lights










I sanded the rust back to bare metal and treated it with some krust. After this I applied a couple of coats of black Hammerite (I know this is the prettiest option).










Then fitted some new OEM units with LED bulbs.










Then whilst the car has been parked up something has taken a liking to my air filter resulting in this










Looking through my options online I noticed you could buy just the filter from the Neuspeed P-Flo induction kit for £37 from Awesome Gti. As I already had a heat shield I decided this was the most cost effective option. That arrived this morning so I chucked that on whilst I was in the garage.










And how the bay looks overall now.










I've also ordered some Quantum oil and a filter to fit before I head to MIVW in 2 weeks.


----------



## Danford

Great buy, very tidy car. Looking for something very similar myself at the moment.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Danford said:


> Great buy, very tidy car. Looking for something very similar myself at the moment.


Cheers Danford. Good luck with your search, there's plenty of nice examples out there.


----------



## intott

Car is looking lovely mate. 
Nice one on the number plate lights - a satisfying job. How did you sort the rust out on the inside? Just using the krust?


----------



## NWDSdaz

intott said:


> Car is looking lovely mate.
> Nice one on the number plate lights - a satisfying job. How did you sort the rust out on the inside? Just using the krust?


Thanks I tot. I sanded as much as I could back to bare metal, then treated it with some krust. Then added 2 coats of Hammerite.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Well I finally plucked up the courage to fit my mk2 Steering wheel. Pretty straight forward really. I know it's not to everyone's taste but in my opinion the old wheel was the only part of the interior that had started to look dated



















I've also fitted a black washer cap










Got some OEM Quantum oil and filter to fit this week. Then shes booked in for a health check on Thursday and a detail on Saturday before leave for MIVW next Wednesday.


----------



## 89forever

Nice, it works for me......

it's a mod I'd like to do but is so far down the list, that the original wheel will come back into fashion by the time I get round to doing it


----------



## intott

Looking great!! Really nice update from std


----------



## NWDSdaz

89forever said:


> Nice, it works for me......
> 
> it's a mod I'd like to do but is so far down the list, that the original wheel will come back into fashion by the time I get round to doing it


To be honest it was pretty far down my list aswel. But now I'm over two years in to the build I'm pretty far down said list lol all of the mods I want now are ££££'s



intott said:


> Looking great!! Really nice update from std


Thanks intott.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Managed to replace the oil and filter this week. Heading to Holland for MIVW shortly! The TTs first holiday abroad


----------



## DC240S

As others have said - looking really good!

I like the wheel - looks correct.

DC


----------



## A20Something

I feel the mk2 steering wheel really lightens up the rest of the interior. Looks awesome!


----------



## NWDSdaz

DC240S said:


> As others have said - looking really good!
> 
> I like the wheel - looks correct.
> 
> DC


Thanks DC240S



A20Something said:


> I feel the mk2 steering wheel really lightens up the rest of the interior. Looks awesome!


Cheers A20Something

Well both me and the TT made it back from MIVW in one piece. Only problem being a lower arm bush starting to knock slightly, but some replacement polybushes arrived this morning from demon tweeks.

Had such an amazing time and will definitely be going again next year. 2 of the people I went with came home with top 20 trophies, so well done to them aswel. The standard of cars was so high. Here's a few snaps I took of mine along the way

Arriving at Hull










On her first ferry










Parked up in Amsterdam










On a day trip to the beach










Scene parking outside the NH










And show day










Here's a couple I've been tagged in online




























Already looking forward to next year lol


----------



## DC240S

Looks great! -Would like to go on tour myself!

Plenty of room in that Ferry! - The last one I was on to Island there where people climbing out of windows! Cars were about a foot apart.

DC


----------



## NWDSdaz

DC240S said:


> Looks great! -Would like to go on tour myself!
> 
> Plenty of room in that Ferry! - The last one I was on to Island there where people climbing out of windows! Cars were about a foot apart.
> 
> DC


The space next to my car was soon filled up with more cars. Gave it a good luck over in the morning whilst still on board to make sure no one had dinged it :lol:

My lower arm bushes turned up yesterday.










They should be fitted on Tuesday, then il get it tracked next weekend hopefully. Then on payday il be replacing 2 rear brake pipes as they have started to corrode. After that progress is going to pretty much stop till next year, I'm doing my HGV licenses so that's going to eat up most of my spare cash. What's left over will be getting saved for some changes next spring ready for show season


----------



## NWDSdaz

Got the bushes fitted on Tuesday, then had a 4 wheel alignment yesterday. After a quick B road blast earlier I'm pleasantly surprised with the outcome.

And here's another picture from the trip to Holland. Should be plenty more where this came from but my mates Mac has thrown a wobbler, so it will be after that's fixed. Love this shot though, will be getting it blown up into a print in the next few weeks.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Nothing major to report. Fitted a couple of genuine rear brake pipes and had a run out to the big meet at Uttoxeter Racecourse. Was only on a clubstand, but while I was leaning it just after arrival they came and asked if i wanted a spot in the show and shine area.



















Also got tagged in this one on the @sttn_low Instagram page, shot outside the NH when I was over there for MIVW!










Saving has started for the next mod but it's going to be a long and slow process


----------



## NWDSdaz

Just been enjoying the car the last few before she gets tucked away for winter modding. Went to a Charity Open day at a local company called APM Customs in Sandycroft with Fifty5union, APM specialise in wraps and detailing and have all sorts of super cars parked outside there normally. Money was raised for Mission Motorsport. Anyway between 10 judges, they all marked the cars in attendance and picked a top 5, With the TT coming in 1st. I won a bag full of goodies and a nice little trophy.



















And a couple of pics from the day


----------



## Ian_W

Looking spot on as usual mate.

What's next for it?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NWDSdaz

Ian_W said:


> Looking spot on as usual mate.
> 
> What's next for it?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Cheers Ian, Airlift V2 with performance struts I think. then il redo the boot part of my rear seat delete with dual compressors and the tank mounted in the spare wheel well with just the top of the tank showing.


----------



## Ian_W

NWDSdaz said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking spot on as usual mate.
> 
> What's next for it?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Ian, Airlift V2 with performance struts I think. then il redo the boot part of my rear seat delete with dual compressors and the tank mounted in the spare wheel well with just the top of the tank showing.
Click to expand...

Nice 8)

Would love air ride but mine is primarily a daily so seems a bit of a waste of 3K :lol:


----------



## NWDSdaz

I don't know about that Ian, I imagine it's so much more practical. Plus yours is a very nice example


----------



## Ian_W

NWDSdaz said:


> I don't know about that Ian, I imagine it's so much more practical. Plus yours is a very nice example


I have certainly considered it and I don't doubt for a second airide would be better than coilovers but its such a big out lay :? Maybe one day :wink:


----------



## NWDSdaz

To be honest I was like that, but I've decided to bite the built! just so I can tick it off the list lol


----------



## Ian_W

NWDSdaz said:


> To be honest I was like that, but I've decided to bite the built! just so I can tick it off the list lol


Definitely do it if you can mate, I would in a heartbeat if I could spare the cash.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamesc

Looks great! Air will just finish it off, although it does have a nice stance as it is. All being well mines going down on Airlift over winter 



Ian_W said:


> Would love air ride but mine is primarily a daily so seems a bit of a waste of 3K :lol:


Im the opposite, spending 3k on a car that sits inthe garage cause i dont use it that often seems more of a waste :lol: But seeing as i sumpd it last time it was out im biting the bullet so less chance of getting stranded again :lol:


----------



## NWDSdaz

Cheers Jamec, plan is to have the drive height same as now, one slightly lower for rolling shots, aired out and a lifted height for navigating anything that should be in my path lol


----------



## NWDSdaz

Not much has been happening lately but that's about to change at the end of November. Deposit paid and booked in for some work. Also I've bought some of the later wiper arms, not in the best condition but nothing a fresh coat of paint won't sort out. So watch this space


----------



## NWDSdaz

Finally pulled my finger out and did a bit on the car today in preparation for when it goes away in a couple of weeks, treated the boot floor and wheel well to a layer of silent coat to replace the foam sound deadening I previously had.



















Will be starting under where the rear seats used to be tomorrow, but doubt i have enough left so will need to order some more Monday.

Looking to invest in a trickle charger in the next couple of weeks aswel to keep her charged through the winter months. Facelift wipers have arrived, and also a bespoke wiring loom to run the indicators at half brightness, to act as daytime running lights.


----------



## kw_maher

Nice car.. just read your whole thread!

BTW, that kind of sound deadening is designed to stop panel flex and rattle. Don't use it as a replacement for foam. A high density foam will work against road noise which I'm sure is a much bigger issue for you with no rear seats.


----------



## NWDSdaz

I know that kw_maher , but I tend to get a lot of rattles from the rear so decided to change it.I've kept some foam so once my new rear boot floor panel is sorted il cover the bottom with that to try and eliminate a little more road noise. It's the rattles that get on my nerves more lol


----------



## wez-li

Just read this thread, top work :wink:


----------



## NWDSdaz

wez-li said:


> Just read this thread, top work :wink:


Cheers man, lots more to come hopefully


----------



## YT-TT

Excited for the next bit of the evolution, as ever top work dude!


----------



## Ian_W

Looking really good mate, next big updates should be awesome 8)

Can't beleive you garage this over the winter though, can't beat a TT in the bad weather, comfortable, heated seats, quattro, they make awesome daily drives 8)

What do you drive over winter?


----------



## NWDSdaz

Ian_W said:


> Looking really good mate, next big updates should be awesome 8)
> 
> Can't beleive you garage this over the winter though, can't beat a TT in the bad weather, comfortable, heated seats, quattro, they make awesome daily drives 8)
> 
> What do you drive over winter?


Cheers Ian , I Can't wait for the next few weeks.

I garaged it last year because the insurance ran out and I thought I wouldn't use it much. But this year my insurance runs till February, so il still take it out for a blast when the weather suits. So it won't be completely off the road.

Here's a pic of my beautiful daily










1.4 16v cat c write off lol bought it from work for £360. 1 new wing, £25 drivers seat and euro car parts discs and pads all round and it flew through the mot. 13 months later all I've done to it is a coolant temp sensor. I just wanted something I wouldn't get interested in really as I'd only end up ploughing money into it, which could be spent on the TT. Looking to upgrade to something cheap but a little more rewarding to drive in the summer. Possibly a clio 182 but we will see


----------



## Ian_W

Looks like it does the job mate, as you say, anything half decent and you are going to want to start playing with it.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Ian_W said:


> Looks like it does the job mate, as you say, anything half decent and you are going to want to start playing with it.


Hasn't missed a beat really so I can't moan. Plus the TT feels rapid after a few days in the polo


----------



## ProjectMick

Those Polos are great little daily cars - my in laws have an SLK and 5 series and still end up using thier one ha ha! I keep trying to convince them to let me have it so I don't have to use the TT as much but no joy!


----------



## NWDSdaz

ProjectMick said:


> Those Polos are great little daily cars - my in laws have an SLK and 5 series and still end up using thier one ha ha! I keep trying to convince them to let me have it so I don't have to use the TT as much but no joy!


Like I said I can't fault it really, especially as it owes me hardy anything.

Managed to finish off the sound deadening on Sunday.



















Sorry about the awful photo's but light was fading.

She's off for her little week away on Saturday so things will be even quieter than normal for the next couple of weeks. Can't wait to get her back though


----------



## YT-TT

Hope she enjoys her little holiday :lol: 8)



NWDSdaz said:


> ProjectMick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Polos are great little daily cars - my in laws have an SLK and 5 series and still end up using thier one ha ha! I keep trying to convince them to let me have it so I don't have to use the TT as much but no joy!
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said I can't fault it really, especially as it owes me hardy anything.
> 
> Managed to finish off the sound deadening on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the awful photo's but light was fading.
> 
> She's off for her little week away on Saturday so things will be even quieter than normal for the next couple of weeks. Can't wait to get her back though
Click to expand...


----------



## NWDSdaz

Collected my car yesterday and couldnt be happier. Still a few little things that need sorting till it sits how I want but il crack on with the over winter. Need a notch on the drivers side and some arch liner mods to get the front lower but as I said before il sort that over the next couple of months.
Here's what's been fitted

Airlift Performance struts
Airlift 3P management
Colour coded seamless tank with brushed aluminium hard lines
Viair compressor and manifold mounted in the spare wheel well

Here's a couple of pics of how she stands at the moment



















And the install










Love the practicality of it, no more scraping over speed bumps  drive height is the same as it was when static, give or take a couple of mm


----------



## Fastasaudi

That looks soooooooooo nice... awesome car... well done..

The install looks top notch..!!

CJ


----------



## NWDSdaz

Fastasaudi said:


> That looks soooooooooo nice... awesome car... well done..
> 
> The install looks top notch..!!
> 
> CJ


Cheers fastasaudi. Couldn't be happier with how the install has turned out. Exactly what I wanted, clean and simple.


----------



## LOWBOYTT

stunning mate, boss colours as well!


----------



## jamieh

Have been waiting for this update - looks awesome mate! Very tidy install. Totally transforms the car doesn't it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W

Looks fantastic mate, really finishes it off 8)


----------



## NWDSdaz

LOWBOYTT said:


> stunning mate, boss colours as well!


Cheers lowboytt



jamieh said:


> Have been waiting for this update - looks awesome mate! Very tidy install. Totally transforms the car doesn't it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks again. Yea I'm really happy with it, like you say totally transforms it



Ian_W said:


> Looks fantastic mate, really finishes it off 8)


Cheers Ian, just want to get it sitting better now but that will have to wait till the new year


----------



## NWDSdaz

Booked in at AAT Performance for a notch on Saturday


----------



## NWDSdaz

Had a it notched So had a play around today, and this is as low as I can get on the front with the current wheel set up. Not laying frame but I'm pretty happy overall



















Need to work on the rear now, need some slightly bigger spacers so il get that sorted over the next few weeks.


----------



## NWDSdaz

My mate came round tonight and helped me to trim the rest of my rear seat delete to match the new part, so thats another thing ticked off the list. Not the best pics as it was dark out but you get the idea.


----------



## jamieh

The notch has done its job, sits really nicely. And that boot build  simple but very smart!


----------



## NWDSdaz

jamieh said:


> The notch has done its job, sits really nicely. And that boot build  simple but very smart!


Cheers jamieh, that's what I wanted really. Clean and simple


----------



## NWDSdaz

Things have been abit quiet on the car front with it being Christmas and New year. But over the next few weeks I'm going to carry on messing about with the fitment. Had a play around with some spacers I had lying around today and settled on this for the rear










This is running 30mm. Doesn't go as low as it did on the 20 or 25!s I tried, but it matches the front a lot more as my wheel setup is holding me back going any lower on the front. So I've ordered some new 30mm hubcentric spacers which should be here in the next week or so.

Also treated myself to this










It's a ceramic coating for the paintwork, not cheap at £55 for 30ml but lasts 3-5 years if looked after correctly. Booked n for a light correction to remove any minor swirls I've put back in over the last 18 months, then to have this applied in the next couple of weeks


----------



## NWDSdaz

So my new 30mm spacers turned up mid week, had a spare hour this afternoon so got them on.
Really happy with how it's sitting now, but when I get some more spare time I might try my 20mm spacers on the front just to see how it sits.

Here's a few pics of where I'm at now, cars abit dirty but you will get the idea

Drive height










And a few aired out














































Pretty happy now, ideally I'd like a few mm's lower on the front but that's something il have to try and work on with time.
All comments welcome


----------



## Ian_W

Love it mate, really does look fantastic. Was it somewhere local that fitted it?


----------



## NWDSdaz

Ian_W said:


> Love it mate, really does look fantastic. Was it somewhere local that fitted it?


Cheers Ian, errrrrrrr not really. Had it done at Riiva Design, based in Market Harborough near Leicester


----------



## Ian_W

NWDSdaz said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it mate, really does look fantastic. Was it somewhere local that fitted it?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Ian, errrrrrrr not really. Had it done at Riiva Design, based in Market Harborough near Leicester
Click to expand...

Ah ok, their goes my plan of 'popping in' somewhere and accidentally booking it in :lol:


----------



## NWDSdaz

Ian_W said:


> NWDSdaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it mate, really does look fantastic. Was it somewhere local that fitted it?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Ian, errrrrrrr not really. Had it done at Riiva Design, based in Market Harborough near Leicester
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah ok, their goes my plan of 'popping in' somewhere and accidentally booking it in :lol:
Click to expand...

You could accidentally ring up for a quote, maybe get it booked in lol You won't look back, so practical.


----------



## Ian_W

Definitely something I am considering for getting done later this year, will see how the year progresses I guess :lol:


----------



## NWDSdaz

Ian_W said:


> Definitely something I am considering for getting done later this year, will see how the year progresses I guess :lol:


 If you'd like to have a look at mine sometime let me know, not too far away. It's something I'd always thought about but never had any experience with till I went to MIVW. Once I'd been driving round with everyone else on bags, with just me scrapping every where it soon got old. Having a mess about with theirs convinced me in the end.


----------



## Ian_W

NWDSdaz said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely something I am considering for getting done later this year, will see how the year progresses I guess :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd like to have a look at mine sometime let me know, not too far away. It's something I'd always thought about but never had any experience with till I went to MIVW. Once I'd been driving round with everyone else on bags, with just me scrapping every where it soon got old. Having a mess about with theirs convinced me in the end.
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, will probably take you up on that later this year


----------



## Hoskyn

I am in love with those wheels! They're stunning!


----------



## rcarlile23

Jealous of your whole car Daz.

Just keeps getting better and better.

Still jealous of that rear build too, even more so with the air lol


----------



## NWDSdaz

Hoskyn said:


> I am in love with those wheels! They're stunning!


Cheers Hoskyn, I keep thinking about a colour change, or some thing different completely. But just can't bring myself to change them lol



rcarlile23 said:


> Jealous of your whole car Daz.
> 
> Just keeps getting better and better.
> 
> Still jealous of that rear build too, even more so with the air lol


Thanks rcarlile23 , plenty more plans yet. Definitely in this for the long haul. Owned it 2 years next month 

Spent this morning putting my old 20mm spacers off the rear onto the front, Had 15mm on there before. Pushed them out pretty much flush with the arch now. Didn't take any pics but il get some up in the next few days. Noticed the drivers side CV boot has split, so that's another thing to add to the list of things to.


----------



## stuff1

kw_maher said:


> Nice car.. just read your whole thread!
> 
> BTW, that kind of sound deadening is designed to stop panel flex and rattle. Don't use it as a replacement for foam. A high density foam will work against road noise which I'm sure is a much bigger issue for you with no rear seats.


You are supposed to layer it, so you put the silver stuff on the bottom then the foam on top. Secondskin used to sell a mat with both which was great!


----------



## NWDSdaz

stuff1 said:


> kw_maher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice car.. just read your whole thread!
> 
> BTW, that kind of sound deadening is designed to stop panel flex and rattle. Don't use it as a replacement for foam. A high density foam will work against road noise which I'm sure is a much bigger issue for you with no rear seats.
> 
> 
> 
> You are supposed to layer it, so you put the silver stuff on the bottom then the foam on top. Secondskin used to sell a mat with both which was great!
Click to expand...

Cheers, il keep that in mind in the future.


----------



## LOWBOYTT

Quality car mate!! hate black but i would have your car!!! the boot space is looking boss !! have you applied that Crystal serum yet ?? if so whats your thoughts


----------



## NWDSdaz

LOWBOYTT said:


> Quality car mate!! hate black but i would have your car!!! the boot space is looking boss !! have you applied that Crystal serum yet ?? if so whats your thoughts


Thanks LowboyTT, really happy how the boots turned out. I haven't applied it yet, I won't be doing it. A local detailing company sponsor my car, so they will be applying it on Sunday after a maintenance wash and correction. I've only heard good things about it though.


----------



## LOWBOYTT

yeah me to mate its sounds like awesome stuff. I have a detailer two units down from me and they are always recommending Gtechnig..so will be good to hear how it goes on from a fellow TTier had some C4 off them for the black trim and rubber seals awesome stuff also lasts months.


----------



## NWDSdaz

LOWBOYTT said:


> yeah me to mate its sounds like awesome stuff. I have a detailer two units down from me and they are always recommending Gtechnig..so will be good to hear how it goes on from a fellow TTier had some C4 off them for the black trim and rubber seals awesome stuff also lasts months.


Once it's all done I let you know. I like the idea of it being a lot harder to put swirls back in after, because of how hard the coating is on top of the paint. Perfect for when I'm giving the car a quick detailer wipe down on arrival at shows.


----------



## NWDSdaz

These turned up yesterday.










Il be fitting them and the later style aero arms I have one evening this week hopefully.

I also keep finding myself looking online at Fifteen52 Turbomacs, as much as I love the BLQs they have been on 2 years now. Thinking i might keep them as winters and treat her to some new shoes. Here's a quick mock up










Really like the white but il probably stick with silver for a more subtle look if I do take the plunge and buy some


----------



## Ian_W

The Fifteens looks awesomeness, great rim and should let you drop it right down 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NWDSdaz

Ian_W said:


> The Fifteens looks awesomeness, great rim and should let you drop it right down
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Always loved them, don't know what it is about them Ian. The only thing concerning me is how much they will poke on the front as I will have to space them out to clear the strut. I'd imagine I'd end up running 18x9 et 30 with a 15mm spacer so final et15. This should result in 6.4mm more poke than my current set up.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Got round to fitting the new Bosch wipers and aero wiper arms this evening.



Much better in my opinion. Also treated myself to an angle grinder, going to try and modify my strut brace this weekend, so I can still run it with the Airlift. Also booked in for her MOT on Tuesday.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Well yesterday I took the plunge and ordered some Turbomacs, I know they're not everyone's taste but it's just an itch I need to scratch. To be honest I'm just looking forward to changing it up abit. The BLQs do look awesome and to most will probably look better than the Turbomacs, but I fancy a cleaner more purposeful look for a while so I've gone for 18x9 et30 in silver all round with 215/35 tyres. Should be here in the next couple of weeks. Used wheel power uk in Devon, couldn't recommend them anymore, customer service was great.

Also she's booked in for her MOT on Tuesday so fingers crossed she flies through.


----------



## Ian_W

Not heard of them wheels before, any pics? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NWDSdaz

Like the photoshop above Ian lol Fifteen52 Turbomacs


----------



## BrianB

Will the 215/35 stretch to a 9J rim?


----------



## NWDSdaz

Shouldn't be too much of an issue Brian. I'm currently running 215/35 on my 8.5s and the stretch is minimal. There's a few images on www.tyrestretch.com of the same setup il be running with the 9s, they are stretched but not too excessive. The wheels are going to poke a little more than my current setup so the stretch should help me compensate to get the fitment I want to achieve.


----------



## BrianB

NWDSdaz said:


> Shouldn't be too much of an issue Brian. I'm currently running 215/35 on my 8.5s and the stretch is minimal. There's a few images on http://www.tyrestretch.com of the same setup il be running with the 9s, they are stretched but not too excessive. The wheels are going to poke a little more than my current setup so the stretch should help me compensate to get the fitment I want to achieve.


Good to know, I was only curious because I have 225's on a 9J rim and the garage that fitted them commented on them being a bit tight to fit, really like the way your car has evolved and enjoy reading the updates.


----------



## Ian_W

NWDSdaz said:


> Like the photoshop above Ian lol Fifteen52 Turbomacs


Haha ahhh, well that makes sense. Will look awesome!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieh

The Turbomacs will look great. Always nice to mix it up, especially after 2 years with the same wheels. I can see why you kept them on for that period of time though.

Looking forward to some pics when the new wheels are on!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NWDSdaz

These arrived today










Treated them to a coat of gtechniq c5 wheel armour










Currently sat in the spare room whilst the coating cures. Hopefully get them fitted over the next couple of evenings.

She also just passed her MOT, couple of advisories but only a CV boot and track rod end so nothing serious. Will get them sorted this weekend fingers crossed.


----------



## DC240S

Wheels look great.


----------



## Ian_W

They will look fantastic, the tyres look like rubber bands :lol:


----------



## DC240S

Ian_W said:


> They will look fantastic, the tyres look like rubber bands :lol:


Never noticed the tyres! lol


----------



## NWDSdaz

Hahah cheers guys. The stretch isn't too excessive, looks like more on the inside due to the design of the wheel.


----------



## YT-TT

Looking forward to seeing these fitted up Daz 8)


----------



## 3TT3

Get em off.. as they say in the strip clubs(apparently) and lets see the look


----------



## wez-li

Class wheels those 8)


----------



## jamieh

Looking good mate. 215 35's on a 9j wheel are perfect!

Looking forward to seeing these fitted!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NWDSdaz

Did a little maintenance on her over the weekend, new inner cv boot, steering arm, track rod end and ball joint.

Then today I finally got her new shoes fitted




























Couldn't be happier 8) sits so much better in my opinion. And my et calculations turned out perfect on the rear.





































She's also had a full correction and been finished in gtechniq crystal serum. Although it's hard to tell in these pics as it's filthy. Only downer is the club I usually go Ultimate Dubs with haven't booked a stand this year so she will probably be in a car park some where. Proper gutted, so if anyone knows of any spare spots on any clubstands or anything it would be much appreciated


----------



## Fastasaudi

That looks the dog's dangles... very nice.. perfect offsets to.. wheels are an awesome choice... 8)

CJ


----------



## Delta4

Looking good


----------



## BrianB

Looks spot on, with the et30 offset what spacers did you fit front and back?


----------



## Ian_W

Looks spot on that mate, great choice on the rims 8)


----------



## 3TT3

The rotiforms looked pdg I allways thought .Im sort of on the fence between the two. :roll:


----------



## NWDSdaz

Fastasaudi said:


> That looks the dog's dangles... very nice.. perfect offsets to.. wheels are an awesome choice... 8)
> 
> CJ


Cheers fastasaudi, love them. Someone's just pointed out that they match my number plate aswel, hadn't even noticed :lol:



Delta4 said:


> Looking good


Thanks mate.



BrianB said:


> Looks spot on, with the et30 offset what spacers did you fit front and back?


Runnning 12mm on the front and 30mm on the rear so final et's of 18 and 0.



Ian_W said:


> Looks spot on that mate, great choice on the rims 8)


Thanks man. As much as I loved the BLQs, I just think it sits so much better on these with the air. I think, personally 19s are perfect if your static, and 18s if your bagged.



3TT3 said:


> The rotiforms looked pdg I allways thought .Im sort of on the fence between the two. :roll:


I knew there would be divided opinions, but the BLQs are tucked away if I ever change my mind lol


----------



## NWDSdaz

Ventured out last weekend and shot a few pictures of the TT and here are the results (ignore the slightly positive looking camber on the front, this will be rectified in the next couple of weeks when I'm fully decided on my drive height and get a 4 wheel alignment done)

























Looking forward to getting out in it a lot more now the weathers getting better. Unfortunately the lads I usually go to shows with haven't booked a stand for Ultimate Dubs, so if anyone knows of any spare spots or stands or anything it would be much appreciated, otherwise she will probably be parked in a multi-storey somewhere. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## DC240S

Looks fantastic!

Going to grab a cupa later and start reading from the beginning.


----------



## Ian_W

That's looks cool as fook. Should be proud mate.

What's next though! Project must be nearly complete!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NWDSdaz

DC240S said:


> Looks fantastic!
> 
> Going to grab a cup later and start reading from the beginning.


Cheers man, hope you enjoy!



Ian_W said:


> That's looks cool as fook. Should be proud mate.
> 
> What's next though! Project must be nearly complete!
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


So many more plans yet :lol:

Rear brake upgrade
Seats
V6 bumper
2 new side skirts
Side skirt extensions
Tiny dent in the roof repairing.......

It's never ending Ian haha


----------



## bluslc

looks awesome mate 8)


----------



## wez-li

Amazing pics, car looks spot on.


----------



## NWDSdaz

bluslc said:


> looks awesome mate 8)


Much appreciated man


wez-li said:


> Amazing pics, car looks spot on.


Cheers, they are a credit to the photographer. He's a talented guy, check out @infimusmedia on Instagram or Facebook. He shoots all sort of stuff, not just cars.


----------



## YT-TT

Looking super fly on the Turbomacs, nice choice!


----------



## NWDSdaz

YT-TT said:


> Looking super fly on the Turbomacs, nice choice!


Cheers YT-TT, always good to mix it up I think.

Haven't done much to it lately, started a new job so I've just been enjoying using it a lot more now the weathers picking up. Hopefully crack on a bit more now with the nights getting lighter.

Fitted an M-tec gearknob this morning, brilliant quality and well priced in my opinion.










I've also put a deposit down on a new splitter, something abit different to the Cupra R one fitted at the moment.










Plan is to get a couple of dents in the side skirts fixed and then hopefully try and find or make some side skirt extensions to continue the look around the sides.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

NWDSdaz said:


> YT-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking super fly on the Turbomacs, nice choice!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers YT-TT, always good to mix it up I think.
> 
> Haven't done much to it lately, started a new job so I've just been enjoying using it a lot more now the weathers picking up. Hopefully crack on a bit more now with the nights getting lighter.
> 
> Fitted an M-tec gearknob this morning, brilliant quality and well priced in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also put a deposit down on a new splitter, something abit different to the Cupra R one fitted at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan is to get a couple of dents in the side skirts fixed and then hopefully try and find or make some side skirt extensions to continue the look around the sides.
Click to expand...

Nice splitter. What brand is that, or is it a generic?


----------



## ProjectMick

I have the MTec gearknob - really like it although I'm going to have to get a spacer of some sort to fit it as I've got an R8 style shifter gate now.

Is that the Rieger splitter? I'm looking at them for when I fit the Votex valence. All looking great though as usual.


----------



## Gonzalo1495

ProjectMick said:


> I have the MTec gearknob - really like it although I'm going to have to get a spacer of some sort to fit it as I've got an R8 style shifter gate now.
> 
> Is that the Rieger splitter? I'm looking at them for when I fit the Votex valence. All looking great though as usual.


My understanding is the Rieger splitter (without modification) can only be fit to their bumper


----------



## NWDSdaz

The splitter is custom made by a Vagroots. Only made in limited numbers.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Well my splitter has turned up and now I've seen one fitted I'm in two minds. As much as I love how aggressive it is, it's not as deep as I imagined. If anyone is interested in buying it I'd definitely consider letting it go, unopened and supllied with a fitting kit.

Cars booked in on the 21st at Tuned UK for a full alignment and to add a little negative camber to the front to match the rear. Then a week or so later at the same body shop that painted the front end for two new side skirts. Both have dents in which have been bugging me for ages. Should be nice and straight then for the side skirt extensions.

Also over the weekend had a last minute dash to Elsecar at the races in Doncaster seeing as the weather was so nice. Had a great day and was good to catch up with some freinds. Here's a pic someone snapped that I've been tagged in on Instagram.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Not much been happening really. My side skirt extensions turned up but the quality of them was shockingly bad so they went straight back and I got a refund so the search for some continues. Had a 4 wheel alignment,dropped the struts and added some camber on the front. Now running about -1.5 degrees at drive height now, and Ive changed the front spacers from12 to 20mm. Couldn't be happier with how it's sitting now, exactly what I've been trying to achieve sinc having the bags fitted.



Apart from that just been cleaning and driving it. Progress is going to be a little slow for the next few months. Plans are just to maintain it really, then over winter a few interior changes and a rear brake upgrade.

Attended my local show Alltypes at Bodelwydyn Castle last weekend, had a great day as usual. Here's a few pics from the day to keep the thread alive









Ive also upgraded the daily from my 1.4 Polo 9n to a Clio sport 182. It's a little rough around the edges but great fun as a little run around. Just wanted something a little more rewarding to drive than the Polo lol


----------



## Feeder96

What ever became of this car?


----------

